# what aperture to use with external flash



## chocolate (Sep 7, 2008)

hi all

what aperture do  you use when have your external flash on?? e.g day time and night time.

i am using d80 and sb600. i find that when i use maximum aperture e.g f2.8 with my external flash.. all i get if overblown photos..
but when i changed to f8. it turns out quite nicely. 

i want to learn a bit more abt aperture with flash but cant seem to find much.

is there a good book or some more experience photogs here can help ??
how do you know what aperture is best with flash (TTL) on>?? 


thanks for help in advance.


----------



## Flash Harry (Sep 7, 2008)

with any flash the aperture is related to Flash to subject distance and power, it depends on how high the flash output is, if you want to use a wider aperture either move the flash further from the subject or reduce the output power, personally i leave the flash at full power and adjust the aperture accordingly, I control DOF by moving camera position closer to subject or use a longer focal length lens. H


----------



## reg (Sep 7, 2008)

Strobist: Guide Number - Your Free Flash Meter

In fact, read the whole site.


----------

